# Seattle area EMS services



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey all, new to the boards and new NREMT. I have moved back the the Seattle area and am asking help from anyone in the area if you know if any EMS service up here is hiring. Any help would be awesome.

Nick


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 11, 2010)

Sure.  Go to Paramedic School.  Do well.  Compete in an exhaustive hiring process.  Complete 3000 more hours of training.  Then ride with Medic 1.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 11, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> Sure.  Go to Paramedic School.  Do well.  Compete in an exhaustive hiring process.  Complete 3000 more hours of training.  Then ride with Medic 1.



Don't you need like two years of experience as an EMT and/or Seattle Firefighter/EMT first?


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 11, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Don't you need like two years of experience as an EMT and/or Seattle Firefighter/EMT first?


i always was told that you needed hours as an EMT before you could go to Medic...but i trained in California and dont know that much about Washington as far as that goes


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so for EMT-B your options for the seattle area are AMR, Tri-Med, or Rural Metro (though it is a bit north of seattle).  From what I am told AMR has a 911 contract but I am not sure to what extent.  Tri-Med has a lot of the surrounding area and they run both day cars ans 24's where I think AMR only runs 12 hour cars.  AMR is also unionized where tri-med is not.  I have heard both good and bad about both.

KCMO is a whole different ballgame...  You either need to be hired by one of 4 fire departments, Seattle being one of them.  Or you need to be hired by the county where you will work as a medic for the bottom half of the county and not be apart of a fire department.  The hiring process is about the same as it would be for a fire department.  they just did testing for KCMO and I think their might be one date left for testing.  You need 3 years of EMT-B before you can *APPLY*.  They have and will kick you out of KCMO once they find out that you *APPLIED* before you had your 3 years of experience, even if you have finished school and are out in the field.

Here is the link to all the information you might need.  http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthservices/health/ems/MedicOne/careers.aspx

As a side note.  you can get your BA in paramedicine from UW School of Medicine if you take a few extra classes before and after.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 12, 2010)

AMR does most of the 911 transporting not medic 1. Also AMR Seattle only does BLS so you should be good to go. The system up there is kind of screw ball IMO.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the current lowdown on BLS ambulance jobs in the Seattle Area:

AMR has a huge backlog of applicants, and isn't hiring anyone anytime soon. They do BLS ONLY transports for Seattle Fire as well as Federal Way and Auburn. They also have an ALS/BLS division that works in Pierce County.

TriMed in South King County once again just hired a large batch of EMTs, so no spots there now, although there may be some openings in soon. Best bet is just apply and keep trying. TriMed does NOT hire for part time or day crew (with the very odd exception.) The majority of their hires are for 24 shifts. TriMed does BLS for most of the South King County Fire Departments and a large number of IFTs. They will also be staffing two brand new Nurse/CCT cars soon. 

From what I hear from friends at R/M, they are *way* overstaffed and there is still a hiring freeze. 

There are a couple of other spots you may want to check ... Northwest Ambulance in Marysville may still be looking and I think that Olympic in Lacy is looking, too.

Good luck in your search.  PM if you'd like any further info...


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for the info guys...hopefully i can get on with a service sooner than later


----------



## Luno (Mar 12, 2010)

*hmmmm, slight correction...*



FireWA1 said:


> KCMO is a whole different ballgame...  You either need to be hired by one of 4 fire departments, Seattle being one of them.  Or you need to be hired by the county where you will work as a medic for the bottom half of the county and not be apart of a fire department.  The hiring process is about the same as it would be for a fire department.  they just did testing for KCMO and I think their might be one date left for testing.
> Here is the link to all the information you might need.  http://www.kingcounty.gov/healthservices/health/ems/MedicOne/careers.aspx
> 
> As a side note.  you can get your BA in paramedicine from UW School of Medicine if you take a few extra classes before and after.



Actually, you don't need to be hired by any fire department.  King County Medic One is a non-fire based EMS provider in King County, it is one of 5 911 ALS providers in the county...


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luno said:


> Actually, you don't need to be hired by any fire department.  King County Medic One is a non-fire based EMS provider in King County, it is one of 5 911 ALS providers in the county...



if you dont mind me asking...who are the other 4?


----------



## Luno (Mar 12, 2010)

Seattle Medic One(FD), Bellevue Medic One(FD), Shoreline Medic One(FD), Redmond Medic One(FD), Vashon Medic One, King County Medic One, and in the NE corner of King County, ALS is provided by Snohomish County FD #26...   So, it's really more like one of seven...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

Luno said:


> Actually, you don't need to be hired by any fire department.  King County Medic One is a non-fire based EMS provider in King County, it is one of 5 911 ALS providers in the county...





I know that is why I said you need to be hired by either a FD that is apart of KCMO or be hired by the county itself.

luno beat me to it 

Just look around their site, you will find a lot of good information.  Like the drug list.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys keep talking about KCM1 like it's an option... this guy is looking for info on work as a basic. He's a new EMT and has NO IDEA how EMS in King County works and what a quagmire it is.

Let's focus on getting him hooked up with a BLS service so he can get his WA cert and get some experience under his belt.

Again, the ONLY places where the OP can work as an EMT-B in King County are: AMR, TriMed or R/M.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 12, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> Again, the ONLY places where the OP can work as an EMT-B in King County are: AMR, TriMed or R/M.



What about on Grey's Anatomy?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 12, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> What about on Grey's Anatomy?



You've got to have experience to work as an ER Tech at Seattle Grace. 

...and anyway, what are you doing posting here? Shouldn't you be working on that Toothbrush Fence?
_
I spread my Marmite sparingly, upon my buttered toast
Of all the things to put on bread, it's what I like the most._


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 12, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> You guys keep talking about KCM1 like it's an option... this guy is looking for info on work as a basic. He's a new EMT and has NO IDEA how EMS in King County works and what a quagmire it is.
> 
> Let's focus on getting him hooked up with a BLS service so he can get his WA cert and get some experience under his belt.
> 
> Again, the ONLY places where the OP can work as an EMT-B in King County are: AMR, TriMed or R/M.



I put in an app with R/M...Tri-Med sent me an app package...i cant even get a hold of AMR...so thats where i am at lol


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 13, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> You've got to have experience to work as an ER Tech at Seattle Grace.
> 
> ...and anyway, what are you doing posting here? Shouldn't you be working on that Toothbrush Fence?
> _
> ...



After 20 years of eating Marmite (the Kiwi stuff not that queer British crap FYI) I had to give it up, it contains too many noxic chemicals.

Oh, at least it doesnt RAIN ALL YEAR HERE and we even have our own pointy thing to be gazed at by tourists too so we got that goin on now


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 13, 2010)

Bubbadel2 said:


> I put in an app with R/M...Tri-Med sent me an app package...i cant even get a hold of AMR...so thats where i am at lol



Really? Did you *go there* and ask for an application? Did you call? There have a recruiter, Jennifer, who works out of the Portland office but covers all of the Northwest. 

Here's some help for you:

AMR-Seattle
13075 Gateway Drive South
Tukwila, WA 98168-3342
(206) 444-4440

There are THOUSANDS of EMTs in the Seattle area. Sadly. most will never work in the field or get their Washington Cert. The ones that do are the one that GO AFTER THE JOBS. Nobody is going to hand it to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bubbadel2 (Mar 13, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> Really? Did you *go there* and ask for an application? Did you call? There have a recruiter, Jennifer, who works out of the Portland office but covers all of the Northwest.
> 
> Here's some help for you:
> 
> ...



ill take a trip down there on Tuesday and talk to them about it...i only got back into the state a week ago so im still getting my bearings..thanks for the info


----------



## AVPU (Mar 16, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> There are THOUSANDS of EMTs in the Seattle area. Sadly. most will never work in the field or get their Washington Cert.



I'm going to take this opportunity to ask a question. How long does one have to get with an EMS agency before they lose their cert? Is there an expiration date?

I had asked this in a previous thread, but no one answered. Btw, I too live in WA.

Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2010)

You have 18 months to get your cert from the date of course completion.

ALL of the certification requirements can be found here: 
http://apps.leg.wa.gov/WAC/default.aspx?cite=246-976-141


----------



## AVPU (Mar 19, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> You have 18 months to get your cert from the date of course completion.
> 
> ALL of the certification requirements can be found here:
> http://apps.leg.wa.gov/WAC/default.aspx?cite=246-976-141


Thank you!


----------

